# Table  top extractor: for real?



## carpas48 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi
Got an ad for this device: PureDrop Presale

Has anyone tried this or could it even work?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

If it looks too good to be true it is


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Damn, if for real I gotta get one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

if it was true , I would drop $149 on it

it would be cool to test drive one before purchasing

i need to read some reviews , research who makes it , and research components before trying anything that comes out of it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 28, 2022)

The "pods" you put the "flowers" in looks really small. It would have taken a few days of 90 second runs to get what I infused last week in a single day. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

The new K Cup
Its called the J Cup


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2022)

It looks like a Keurig. It says it decarbs in 10 minutes. Is this a mini time machine maybe?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

I called and they said it has a built-in penis pump too
Such a deal


----------



## LilDad (Oct 16, 2022)

I thought it was just a penis pump.  It does stuff with weed too?!  What a time to be alive…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

is there a penis deflator available?

asking for a friend


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Funny story, I was at an estate sale once and saw this box in the kitchen cupboard. I’m notorious for digging around the kitchen looking for new gadgets. Well I opened the box and fondled the thing for at least 2 minutes before I realized it was a penis pump after which I slammed it back in the box and in embarrassment, went to the kitchen sink to wash my hands with some hot water and soap. Several of the shoppers saw and one was giggling my smooth getaway…. I’d never seen such a gadget prior to then nor knew there was such a thing…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is there a penis deflator available?
> 
> asking for a friend


A deflator? I’m sure there is big.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> A deflator? I’m sure there is big.


They're called syringes : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Funny story, I was at an estate sale once and saw this box in the kitchen cupboard. I’m notorious for digging around the kitchen looking for new gadgets. Well I opened the box and fondled the thing for at least 2 minutes before I realized it was a penis pump after which I slammed it back in the box and in embarrassment, went to the kitchen sink to wash my hands with some hot water and soap. Several of the shoppers saw and one was giggling my smooth getaway…. I’d never seen such a gadget prior to then nor knew there was such a thing…


My question is why was a penis pump in the kitchen? I like to multitask and all but I draw the line at mixing business with pleasure…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Maybe they figured a way to make the nightly sausage juicier via the pump.
Or maybe it was not a P Pump and a new fangled devise really used in kitchen
After all you did say you never saw one before.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My question is why was a penis pump in the kitchen? I like to multitask and all but I draw the line at mixing business with pleasure…


I know, i thought this was surely some kind of extractor or something. (then I found the tube of lubricant…) i guess the folks doing the sale may have also thought it was a kitchen gadget  or maybe they just kept it handy in the kitchen for a little kitchen fun…. I told my kids that when I die, don’t put anything embarrassing in the estate sale. Just have a laugh and move on…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe they figured a way to make the nightly sausage juicier via the pump.
> Or maybe it was not a P Pump and a new fangled devise really used in kitchen
> After all you did say you never saw one before.


Yes but I ran into the instructions…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but I ran into the instructions…


Dear Lord 
I hope the box was still sealed LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Dear Lord
> I hope the box was still sealed LOL


No it was not. Even felt a bit greasy as I remember it


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No it was not. Even felt a bit greasy as I remember it


eeeeeeeewwww


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> eeeeeeeewwww


I know right?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

nothing a little hand sanitizer won’t fix


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

My local store is still sold out of it


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

OK now serious question
Has anyone here ever had any luck using one, did it work?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK now serious question
> Has anyone here ever had any luck using one, did it work?


That’s a good question. Seems like it would kill the moment but I didn’t read enough of the instructions to figure it out…


----------



## LilDad (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK now serious question
> Has anyone here ever had any luck using one, did it work?


You need to be clear what you’re referring to at this juncture.  As like many things, this went off the rails fast.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Id say so


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

LilDad said:


> You need to be clear what you’re referring to at this juncture.  As like many things, this went off the rails fast.


Seemed pretty clear to me…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK now serious question
> Has anyone here ever had any luck using one, did it work?


I had to go look on Amazon. This one has over 5,000 reviews. The first review by "Ball Zach" is worth reading : )


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I had to go look on Amazon. This one has over 5,000 reviews. The first review by "Ball Zach" is worth reading : )


I tried that one 
Way too small and amazon allowed me to return it as long as it was unused 
Of course it was LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

No I just lifted wet towels. After all it is a muscle.Has to be hot wet towels,,the cold wet towels doesn't work well.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK now serious question
> Has anyone here ever had any luck using one, did it work?


I had a friend who had his prostate removed and he got one .
He wasnt to happy with it .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I had to go look on Amazon. This one has over 5,000 reviews. The first review by "Ball Zach" is worth reading : )


OMG THAT IS HILARIOUS


----------

